
Student lists his high school for sale on Craigslist, gets in trouble - SQL2219
http://fox4kc.com/2018/05/23/school-deems-craigslist-prank-a-threat-graduate-now-facing-punishment/
======
dvdhnt
They’re suspending and barring him from walking the stage on graduation day.
He has a 3.9 GPA.

We’re struggling with school gun violence and massive student debt, yet this
school is concerned with a craigslist ad? What a bunch of self serious desk
jockeys.

The correct response would be to giggle and move on.

------
modbait
I'd be in prison for life for all of the crap I pulled in high school. Is this
moral panic _ever_ going to end?

